# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  Comment protger par mot de passe sous Windows XP Pro un dossier ?

## andrianiaina

Bonjour  tous,
Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de protger par mot de passe sous Windows XP Pro un dossier.
En effet, lors du dmarrage d'un de nos PC , la connexion est automatique : il n'y a pas la fentre d'entre de login et password , mais il y a un utilisateur par dfaut ayant un profil admin qui est configur dans le registre pour se connecter.
Et en ce moment j'ai des documents confidentiels  mettre dans ce PC , que moi et un collegue seuls doivent pouvoir consulter et traiter sur le PC, et j'aimerai les protger donc.
Alors comment faire ?
Merci beaucoup

----------


## cchatelain

Va voir dans le panneau de config, gestion des utilisateurs, il y a des options sur le mode de connexion pour enlever la connexion auto... Faudrait que je vrifie ce soir chez moi la manip exacte.

----------


## _solo

cette question a deja ete poser je crois plusierus fois sur le forum ( la derniere fois c'etait il y a moins d'un mois )   ::recherch::  la prochaine fois essayer d'y pensee.

--edit
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=212380

----------


## zooro

Il est possible de restreindre l'utilisation d'un dossier (de son affichage (accs en lecture)  son accs en criture), en utilisant l'onglet Scurit dans les proprits du dossier en question.

Le "problme", c'est que la gestion des droits est base sur l'authentification de l'utilisateur. Donc si tu n'as qu'un seul utilisateur dclar sous Windows, et que tout le monde utilise ton PC avec ce mme utilisateur, il ne sera pas possible de protger le rpertoire en utilisant uniquement Windows.

Pour bien faire, il faut crer un compte pour les diffrents utilisateurs de ton PC, demander un login/mot de passe  l'ouverture de session Windows, et cocher les cases adquates dans l'onglet Scurit des dossiers  protger.

----------


## ggnore

*axcrypt* peut faire a aussi.

----------


## nicetios

> Il est possible de restreindre l'utilisation d'un dossier (de son affichage (accs en lecture)  son accs en criture), en utilisant l'onglet Scurit dans les proprits du dossier en question.
> 
> Le "problme", c'est que la gestion des droits est base sur l'authentification de l'utilisateur. Donc si tu n'as qu'un seul utilisateur dclar sous Windows, et que tout le monde utilise ton PC avec ce mme utilisateur, il ne sera pas possible de protger le rpertoire en utilisant uniquement Windows.
> 
> Pour bien faire, il faut crer un compte pour les diffrents utilisateurs de ton PC, demander un login/mot de passe  l'ouverture de session Windows, et cocher les cases adquates dans l'onglet Scurit des dossiers  protger.


Oui, mais on peut passer outre cette petite protection par une simple manipulation sous windows XP ( dans scurit ) il suffit de se dclarer en tant qu'utilisateur propritaire du dossier, de s'octroyer tous les droits et de l'appliquer au sous ensemble des dossiers & fichiers, et voil, on a accs aux dossiers de l'autre. Je sais, tout le monde ne sait pas faire cela, mais bon, rien ne vaut un bon vieux mot de passe ( meme si la scurit est perfectible, c'est dj un peu plus pouss comme protection, sachant qu'on ne peut passer outre)
Je recherche de ce pas des programmes / manips pouvant tre interessantes en ce sens.

----------


## zooro

> Oui, mais on peut passer outre cette petite protection par une simple manipulation sous windows XP ( dans scurit ) il suffit de se dclarer en tant qu'utilisateur propritaire du dossier, de s'octroyer tous les droits et de l'appliquer au sous ensemble des dossiers & fichiers, et voil, on a accs aux dossiers de l'autre.


Encore faut-il tre administrateur (de la machine, voire du domaine si le PC est sur un domaine).

----------

